# Stucco question



## BugmanBCE (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm working at a house with stucco siding. Rats and geckos are getting in under the stucco siding. 

One spot was an inside corner. There's a fairly good gap between the foundation and the sheet metal. I can stick my fingers in there. Geckos are going in and on the opposite side of the wall is a small cabinet full of gecko poop. 

Another spot where rodents are entering is also an inside corner. 

Along the straight runs sometimes the flashing is closer and sometimes my fingers will fit easily and I can reach up in there a bit. Sometimes it seems closed off where there would be no pest entry, but other times I can't tell. 

It seemed to me the builder may have cut a corner or two, but not terrible. 

I just don't understand what is behind what I can see. Should I only worry about the corners, or could the straight runs also present problems?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I am pretty sure the Geckos have insurance for this type of thing.......:jester:

Anyway you don't want anything behind there(animals) but don't put something to block them out that will also block any moisture trying to escape from behind the stucco.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

There shouldn't be "flashing" on the bottom edge of the stucco, it should be either weep screed or casing bead. In either case, you can caulk the gap.


----------



## BugmanBCE (Apr 20, 2013)

I used copper mesh strips and just jammed it in the gap in the corner and along the wall. The problem is that if rats have been using an entry they will pull that stuff out. 

Will well-packed copper mesh be too much of an obstruction for moisture to escape or for the wall to breathe? So far I have only done small strips, but may do longer runs.


----------



## BugmanBCE (Apr 20, 2013)

Tscarborough said:


> There shouldn't be "flashing" on the bottom edge of the stucco, it should be either weep screed or casing bead. In either case, you can caulk the gap.


I don't know what you call it. It's a sheet of metal. It runs down on the inside of the stucco and at the bottom bends toward the foundation at 45° or so with holes drilled through it every few inches and then it bends down to be vertical again close to the foundation. 

It'd be easy to seal with the expanding foam, I just don't think it should be closed off like that. If I caulked it like you say I guess the holes would be left open and that would be fine. There isn't much clearance and the gap is too big in places. Tough to caulk, maybe doable with a squeeze tube.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is weep screed. Caulk it between the metal and the foundation, but not the holes in the weep screed. They should be small enough that bugs and lizards, much less rats, are not an issue. Jamming copper screening will work if it stays.


----------



## BugmanBCE (Apr 20, 2013)

Ok, thanks!


----------

